
Ask HN: What is the best way to find people looking for a role? - purafile
Hey. I&#x27;ve recently been using AngelList and LinkedIn for hiring for our company but its hit and miss. I know the monthly hiring threads are great but wanted to you lot if there are other great resources?<p>Thanks for the pointers!
======
arenaninja
I've used AngelList (successfully) and LinkedIn (landed interviews but no
roles) in the past. I currently have a role but I will answer anybody that
reaches out to me. I tend to look for the following:

1) role/title alignment with career goals - this also covers tech stack being
interesting

2) benefits - specifically 401k, in the US all employers offer healthcare so
unless yours is exceptional I don't think it's worth promoting

3) salary; it doesn't need to be FANG level but if it doesn't beat my current
role there's no point in starging a conversation

------
rahimnathwani
Why do you specifically want to find 'people looking for a role'?

Those looking for a role comprise a small proportion of the total population
you could target. And this subset is likely to have lower average quality than
the relevant population, because those who are 'good' will spend less time
before finding a good match.

------
dyeje
There's no silverbullet here, work as many channels as you're willing to open
(local recruiter, meetups / user groups, ask your team to search their
network, job boards, social media) and make sure you have a good interview
process.

------
pitcher
I find twitter to be a great way to find people interested in a specific area
or technology. Use hashtag searches or lists to find potential hires. I
haven’t used this but I can see myself doing it if I needed to hire today

------
jamalrashid
Meet-ups and local user groups are great sources of talent. They are frequent
if you’re located in a tech hub

------
quickthrower2
Stackoverflow ads maybe? What about through networks?

------
bnt
What sort of role? Local or remote?

~~~
purafile
Local over remote... lots of resources for remote roles

~~~
arenaninja
I would start by not referring to people as resources

------
masonic
What company?

